
Explore C# 7 interactively on C# Pad - sunnya
http://csharppad.com/gist/6f984b0fa2820a77cda17c15ec5a1264
======
sunnya
For more details on the new C# 7 features, check out
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/08/24/whats-
new...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/08/24/whats-new-in-
csharp-7-0/)

